# Fracino Contempo start up problem.



## renald (Jan 6, 2017)

Dear Fracino users,

My name is renald and i am located in NYC. recently i bought a Fracino contempo 2 group machine from craigslist.

The machine came in its box, never opened-used.

Following the instructions i connected the machine to water supply- In NYC you do not need any softener - and i turn on the water.

the instructions state that you have to turn on a black bypass valve in order for the water tank to fill up prior to turning the machine on.

water is on, but the indicator in the front shows that there is no water in the tank.

I am afraid to turn the machine on cause the instructions say that this action might harm the water pump.

Any advice- please do share.

thanks a lot.


----------



## customcoffee (Jan 9, 2013)

Renald, as you are looking at the machine remove the left hand side side panel. It will prise off and is held in solely with clips. Once off you will see a plastic isolator tap (it will either be black or blue) and will be in the horizontal position. turn the tap to the vertical position and you will hear water enter the boiler and after a few seconds should see the water level rise in the sight glass. Let it fill to the 'minimum' mark on the site glass and then shit offf the isolator.

You can then then switch the machine on and the pump will fill the machine automatically to the set level.

The idea of this is to manually fill the boiler so that water covers the heating element so that it will not boil dry on that initial fill. You shouldn't have to do it again unless you choose to empty the machines boiler of water in the future.

As a side note, I would still strongly recommend a water filter for your machine. As good as your water maybe it could still save you money long term.

Best at of luck with the machine!


----------

